# Recipes or Flavours that don't gunk coils



## klipdrifter (9/7/20)

Hi there everyone

So I need your assistance please.

I mixed the following recipe and for some reason my wick doesn't last more than one day when vaping on this before the coil is full of gunk and tastes like rubbish:




Now if I have to take a guess I would say Super Sweet is the culprit but I am not sure.

Anyone out there that can give me something cool and minty that won't eat up my coil so quickly?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (9/7/20)

Yep its the super sweet, I tend to use marshmallow now as a sweetner, stull gunks but not as fast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (9/7/20)

PS: marshmallow gives a nice round feel in the mouth as well as sweetness, whish is a win for me rather than that sharp I just licked some xylitol kinda sweet

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/7/20)

Pear FA @0.5-1% also brings nice sweetnes to the mix without any gunk. More than 1% will alter the flavour.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (9/7/20)

This is my ADV, my coils do not gunk up much at all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (9/7/20)

Thanks peeps. Will alter my mix next time... still have 1.3litres of this stuff to vape lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lukev (13/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> PS: marshmallow gives a nice round feel in the mouth as well as sweetness, whish is a win for me rather than that sharp I just licked some xylitol kinda sweet


Oooh nice tip on marshmallow. What about using cotton candy?

I've also got some TFM brown sugar which I'm keen to try as an alternative.

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (13/7/20)

Cotton candy is similar, but more gunkier than marshmallow and not as round. Brown sugar doesn't taste like brown sugar but like heavy caramel and you have to use it so damn lightly, I've yet to not wreck a recipe with it. But then again with brown sugar the once or thrice I've tried I have used ELR recommended in mix at one percent, once at 0.5percent and the 0.5 time it was just completely unsuitable for what it was that I was trying to mix. (with me it's always fruit, candy or bubblegum) you may have better experiences than me especially with dessert. But nothing fruity ever worked with alot of brown sugar. Maybe banana would but I wouldn't smoke it in my grave... Brown sugar is its own caramel flavor rather than a sweetener replacement IMO.

I'll tag @ivc_mixer here because that man understands flavours and knows them better than I ever could if I lived to be about... 300 or so  he is Yoda!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lukev (13/7/20)

Ah ok yeah, I can see how brown sugar would be more for dessert or perhaps sugary toppings. I love ice anything, but trying to branch out to candies and custards (just loving strawnana custard on ELR!)

Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/7/20)

@lukev - If you do not want to use sweeteners like CAP Super Sweet or Clyrosweet, etc. then there are others ways of sweetening.

With fruits you can use Pear for example, small percentages like 0.5% does not really add flavour, but it does impart some sweetness. Marshmallow was already mentioned, Cotton Candy as well, though both of those, as well as brown sugar, are more suited towards dessert/creamy recipes than fruits. 

Personally I enjoy using Clyrosweet in my desserts. It does not gunk up coils like super sweet and is more of a ethyl maltol type sweetener. In fruits, I vary between a few, but CAP Super Sweet, despite it gunking coils, is the best usually.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/7/20)

Thinking further now, there are actually quite a number of flavours you can use to sweeten without using sweeteners. INW Cactus is another example, but use sparingly, no more than about 0.4% as it can impart flavour. RF Candy Base is another example. FA Caramel, FA White Grape, CAP Jelly Candy, FA Meringue (very good at imparting sweetness), etc. 

Also there are many sweeteners out there that aren't that well known that also work well and do not gunk coils, e.g. TFA Stevia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lukev (13/7/20)

Thanks @ivc_mixer!

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (14/7/20)

ivc_mixer said:


> Thinking further now, there are actually quite a number of flavours you can use to sweeten without using sweeteners. INW Cactus is another example, but use sparingly, no more than about 0.4% as it can impart flavour. RF Candy Base is another example. FA Caramel, FA White Grape, CAP Jelly Candy, FA Meringue (very good at imparting sweetness), etc.
> 
> Also there are many sweeteners out there that aren't that well known that also work well and do not gunk coils, e.g. TFA Stevia.


Impart flavour he says... Chow that cactus biatch!! hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

